# Advice on dealing with external hemorrhoids



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

- Advice on dealing with external hemorrhoids -​
External hemorrhoids are not discussed much on this website but I know there has to be a few more people out there besides myself who suffer from this condition, especially because of IBS-C, which makes the situation down there even worse. It may have even caused the hemorrhoids in the first place&#8230;

Dealing with IBS-C and hemorrhoids on a daily bases can really get you down - believe-you-me, I know. But I found the best way to deal with it is inject some much needed humor into the situation. With that in mind I jokingly say that I have a case of 'vagina butt' or 'labia butt,' to be more precise&#8230; Yes, because my 'exit zone' unfortunately looks like that.&#8230;. (((Yikes!!!) All I wanna know is what the hell happened to the good ol' days when I never had to deal with these conditions!?! I said WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED?!? (lol!)

Let's get down to brass tacks here:

First and foremost: In order not to inflame the situation down there anymore than you already have to I recommend that you do not sit down to go to the bathroom until THE LAST POSSIBLE SECOND. When you sit there, thinking to yourself, "Maybe I need to go, but I'm not so sure?" it will add pressure down there and build up your hemorrhoids - just what you don't want. Wait until it's panic time - GANGWAY!!! (((911!!!))) and then and only then sit down and start going.

However - if you know it's getting VERY, VERY close to that time but you are not 100% ready to go just yet - perhaps you wanna try to get the ick out before going out? You can always give yourself a quick rectal enema. Lay on your side, slowly squirt warm water inside your rectum and immediately get up and go. Now if you know you really don't have to go just yet and STILL give yourself an enema, you risk sitting there seemingly forever, perhaps even just expelling water. You don't want that.

I recommend a 'rectal syringe' for enemas. Just in case you don't know, they look like this:

http://fecaltransplant.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/rectal_syringe.jpeg

You can also get one of those enema bags that you hang up with the long tube attached, but to me? Those are old school and don't need to be used anymore. I had one and threw it out after getting my rectal syringe.

The very best way to minimize the pain/discomfort from having external hemorrhoids - I think - begins with when you wipe.

Do not use just regular toilet paper on your butt when you wipe. Try this instead:

I use about a good dozen squirts of 'Fruit of the Earth' 100% aloe gel, squirted directly onto the toilet paper, each & every time I wipe at home.

I pre-mix the aloe vera with about 25 to 30% regular cocoa butter (Marc's brand), which is cut with about another 25 to 30% water. You can use any kind of lotion to mix with the aloe, just make sure to test it out 'down there' first to see if its kind to the area (feels good when applied).

-You're gonna have to first use up a little bit over one-half a bottle of aloe gel to get my mix, if you want to try it that way. When you are down to that said amount, squirt what would fill about 25 to 30% of the aloe bottle up with cocoa butter lotion and then about the same amount with water. DON'T FILL YOUR ALOE BOTTLE TO THE VERY TOP, leave some space (a good half-inch) so you can shake it up when you're done mixing it. SHAKE IT A LOT, mixing it completely. Don't use too much water as you don't want it watery, just watered down a bit.

&#8230;.Now you don't have to mix it like that, but aloe lotion is cold - especially DOWN THERE - and the cocoa butter lotion and water lessen that up a bit.

"That's a good idea!" you say.

Yep! You're darn right it is! Ha-ha!

Let's get back to business:

I think 'boo-boo time' is best done at home, yes? So after I have my bowel movement I get some toilet paper, about 4 layers thick, and squirt my lotion mix onto it. As I said before, about a dozen squirts, give or take.

-Wipe.

-Flush (keeps toilet from possibly flooding over).

-Repeat.

Most people I've suggested this to say they feel INSTANT RELIEF when wiping with the lotion. (Me too!)

With this method the actual toilet paper NEVER touches your exit zone, JUST THE LOTION! See? See!?! Pure genius! I am 'The Anal Genius!' LMFAO! And because the actual toilet paper never touches you down there I consider this method better than using baby wipes.

Note: Your toilet paper shouldn't rip or fall apart when you wipe because of the lotion mix softening it up. I always use Charmin 'Ultra Soft' and never have a problem with that. (Don't use the 'Ultra Strong' version, as it is too harsh for wiping, me thinks. Your family will hate you!) Cheaper toilet paper might tear up when you wipe with lotion on it. You don't want that.

Next? After two wipes get up, go to your sink, put faucet on warm and put some lotion on your fingers. Clean up down there. Yes, manually.

Rinse and repeat.

Then get rid of the lotion down there the same way, manually. A couple "scoops" (swipes with fingers) should do the trick. (Good grief, Charlie Brown!)

Next, clean your entire anal area with a warm, wet washcloth.

After you've cleaned up your hemorrhoids will probably be puffier than usual, because of the bowel movement. So next run hot water over your washcloth and put it on - let's call it 'the affected area.' I try to push the puffiness back in there, as best as I can, with the washcloth covering my fingers. I'm not pushing to the point of pain, but firmly. The hot water on the washcloth should feel REALLY good down there. Yes, pushing the affected area up and in a bit helps somewhat. Okay? Okay!

Lastly, clean up any water/whatnot that may have dripped onto the floor. After that? You're all set&#8230;. Now it's off to the movies! Ha-ha! (Unless you're like me, which means you'll probably have to go again, about an hour later, give or take. Sighs.)

Note(s): You can try adding more fiber to your diet to lessen the IBS-C, but most IBS-C sufferers on this board agree that more fiber actually makes matters worse - in layman's terms, it's harder to poop. I agree a zillion percent. I tried some fiber stuff my doctor recommended and it was like trying to pass tree branches in slow motion. I'm not kidding. My hemorrhoids were HORRIBLE then. I hate to say it, but they were really puffy, just like a black girls lips! lol! It's the unfortunate truth. After two or three weeks of this doctor recommended fiber experiment I threw the 'S' away. (Angry boy!)

I went to a doctor several times who specializes in hemorrhoids (only interior, I found out later) and he told me do not get external hemorrhoid surgery unless you ABSOLTELY POSITIVELY HAVE TO. He told me this two or three times. I, of course, asked why and he told me external hemorrhoid surgery can be a "bloody mess" (and I'm quoting him) and it takes a full two to three weeks to recover.

I have looked into it and it's actually hard to watch the videos of it&#8230;. Even pictures are tough to look at, at least for me. It's just gross. There are also different kinds of hemorrhoidal surgery, but I'm not gonna address that now.

There is, however, one plastic surgeon that I know of (as January 2015) that does a newer version of exterior hemorrhoid surgery. He's been doing it for several years now. I believe he uses a laser to do the cutting away of the affected areas and it's supposed to be much better for the patient than just using a scalpel. It's called anal rejuvenation, and the doctor - Dr. Shu - is in Minnesota.

http://www.shucosmeticsurgery.com/treatments/anal-tag-faq/

And no, I don't know anyone who's used him yet, nor have I seen any before or after pictures. I contacted his staff & him last year several times and I think - if I remember correctly - he said without insurance it would cost about seven hundred dollars to get the procedure. I think that is a really good price, but for me? It would also involve missing work, air fare, hotel fare, etc., etc. So no, haven't gone to him myself. If he was here in town I would have had it done already.

-Many years ago shock jock Howard Stern had "the world's biggest hemorrhoid contest." You can probably still see it on youtube, if interested. (It's pretty funny, actually.) Why do I mention this? Because all of the contestants said their condition got worse whenever they drank coffee. That's right, folks. I'm thinkin' the same thing&#8230; (at least sometimes). Point being, if you are a coffee drinker you might want to experiment with not drinking any for a few days to see if your condition down there lessens or not. Only don't be surprised if you get a headache from the caffeine withdrawal.

You can also use baby wipes when you have to have a bowel movement and you're not at home. You can use them at home too (of course) but I still think having nothing but lotion touch your exit zone is the best way not to agitate the area down there.

One more thing about constipation: Personally I think the best thing to help lesson constipation is drinking a cup of prune JUICE (not just eating actual prunes). It actually works too well on me, just one cup of it has me on the toilet several times a day. I can't handle it. I prefer just taking one Senna-Lax a day instead. Helps a bit.

What else?

I use a "Step & Go" &#8230;.

http://www.stepandgo.com/

&#8230;.every time I have a bowel movement at home. It's the same thing as a Squatty Potty, a little step you keep your legs up on when you're sitting on the toilet. I've had it for almost a year and always use it now. It helps me go a little bit better - better than not using it.

One last thing: Don't be too discouraged if you post at this website and get hardly any replies, if any at all. IBS-C and the other subject at hand are conditions with no easy answers and hardly anyone wants to talk about. Not-to-mention they are both embarrassing conditions to have. I guess my point is this site can be very slow moving at times, so keep that in mind. It's nothing personal.

Good luck everyone and I hope this info helps.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks, Flossy. lots of good helpful advice here.

i love Charmin Ultra soft. when i first bought it and my husband used it he said his butt thought it had died and gone to heaven lol...


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> thanks, Flossy. lots of good helpful advice here.
> 
> i love Charmin Ultra soft. when i first bought it and my husband used it he said his butt thought it had died and gone to heaven lol...


Before I had IBS-C & bad hemorrhoids I accidentally bought the ultra strong version. I was like, "What the hell is this, sandpaper?!?" I'm always sure not to buy it accidentally now!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yeah--that stuff is the polar opposite of the ultra soft! it's strong all right....but who needs to use sandpaper on their bahookie...


----------



## lasdoe (Jan 28, 2015)

I also have IBS-C with hemorrhoids which is extremely painful! All I can describe it as is feeling like you are trying to poop out glass, which is not pleasant. What I do to help my hemorrhoids (I have internal and external). For my external hemorrhoids I never never push out farts or a bm with much force, if I cant push it out with minimal force I wait until I can. When I do have a bm I bite down on a towel just to help with the pain of the bm. I find that this has actually helped a lot because it has given me something else to focus on while my bm exits.. After I am done going I use alcohol-free, unscented baby wipes, which after a painful bm feels like absolute heaven. When you use them dab dont wipe, the wiping will sting and irritate them. Also if i am at home after my bm and the pain is unbearable I will take a bath with witch hazel in it. About 3 caps full, that really helps bring the inflammation of the hemorrhoid down and makes me feel a ton better. If i am not at home I will just dab some witch hazel on with a cotton ball or sometimes use hemorrhoid cream but i feel the witch hazel works a lot better. Also for all the women out there, i stopped wearing thong underwear and switched to cotton briefs. It will really irritate the hemorrhoid having string rubbing against it all day. You also want to make sure your underwear is cotton because that is one material that wont trap moisture which could make your problem worse.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Tales of anal woe:

I was at work today, all of a sudden I feel my exterior hemorrhoids start to bulge out (more than they 'naturally' do). Usually when this happens at work I go into the bathroom and gently push the area back up there a bit, and that sometimes works. But today? The bulging would just bulge back out. I kinda feel it's definitely the beginning of a slight anal prolapse of sorts, but it's not nearly as bad as the pictures I've seen on the Internet of it. But times like this? The beginning stages of it.

Anyhow, I kept going into the bathroom to try to fix the situation, but it kept bulging out and then started bleeding. And then I can't pee. I wanted to SCREAM. Jesus - please! Just take me away. Not that this happens often, because it doesn't, but it got BAD today and I'm on thin ice at work for not making rate (I'm an inspector) and I'm trying to keep a positive attitude even though I know I'm probably gonna get let go in a month or so (the CEO told me that yesterday).

But having part of my body come out like this? One of my most intimate areas? AT WORK?!? It's just too much.

Whenever I get health insurance again I'm gonna have to get this taken care of surgically. Having this happen every now and then freaks me out, but I maintained my cool, even though I wish I was dead whenever this happens. Yes, it sucks that bad.

Thanks for listening.

Sorry if I grossed ya'll out. WHAT A LIFE.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh dear--so sorry, Flossy. that's really rough--and painful--and especially hard when it happens at work.

yes, i do hope you will be able to get health insurance again very soon. you definitely want to get this problem looked into--especially if it starts to happen a lot-- and hopefully taken care of .

good luck with everything...take care.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks Annie!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Hopefully my medicaid will kick in sooner than my insurance at my new job (in 90 days - if I even stay there), as my hemorrhoids were really bad yesterday at (where else?) work, bulging out on me down there. WTF? I go to the bathroom and push in the affected area a little bit, which may or may not help for a little bit. Today I've been bleeding down there every time I have a BM.

So - point being - I need to have surgery down there. Even if I have to lose my job or take off work for awhile, I gotta get this done. Need insurance to pay for this, as this problem doesn't go away, it rears it's ugly head from time to time. Prayer isn't helping (sighs).


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Another night and another anal nightmare. When I got off work this morning I looked in the mirror at "it." OMG. I'm actually showing signs of an anal prolapse, but not as bad as some I've seen on the 'Net, but very close to it. I pushed what I could back in, but there's still aways some out. (SORRY FOR THE GORE.)

I went boo-boo twice before work, then I think 3 or 4 times while at work, in a span of several hours. This is abnormal for me, usually it's 2 or 3 times a night. Why am I going so much?

"Is it something you ate?"

Nope.

I just got off work and figured out why my anus is basically falling apart and also why I'm going to the bathroom so much.

It's gravity. This is the first time I've stood nonstop on my feet, 9 hours a night, while at work. I just started working Tuesday. Gravity is pushing everything down.

So we work just half a night tonight, I will have to to go in and tell my supervisor what is up with me and unfortunately quit. What else can I do? I'm falling apart down there. My exit zone cannot handle me standing all night, and it shows. It's actually shocking to me when it gets really bad like this.

I wish I had insurance right now, I'd get surgery, but I don't. I will have to wait a month or two for medicaid to start up again.

Good grief.

Well, on the bright side of things I should have this problem taken care of by sometime in August, I hope, and as long as I'm not up on my feet it usually doesn't happen as bad.

I wonder if I can get disability for this? I CAN'T WORK MY JOB.

Okay, thanks for listening to me vent. I'm tired, I hope this all made sense.

Note: If anyone out there ever had surgery for this, and I'm taking really bad exterior hemorrhoids that are bad enough that it's starting to prolapse, please post what kind of surgery you had and what you thought of the results. I know there are MANY MANY different surgeries for this. Thanks in advance (I know probably no one will reply concerning that question, but it's worth a try).

Hasta!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh no--so sorry, Flossy, that it's all gotten so bad and that you actually have to quit your job and have no insurance. i do hope medicaid kicks in sooner rather than later-- with this problem you definitely need insurance and you need medical help .

and oh yes--of course you are sick and tired of all this. who wouldn't be.

i do hope you get some answers to your question about surgery etc but in the meantime you might want to do a board search on the subject--and/or post a separate topic about it so it will draw people's attention--that way you'll probably get more responses than just posting about it here in this thread.

fingers crossed and prayers said that medicaid kicks in quickly! do take good care.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

As always, thanks Miss 7 for your concern. I for one appreciate it!

At the very least this problem is somewhat controllable - for now.... Simply stated, I cannot work all night standing up or my exit zone starts to prolapse. As long as I don't stand on my feet 9 hours (the prolapsing actually starts in about the 2 hours at work range, give or take), I usually don't prolapse (just once in awhile, can deal with that).

I will have to go talk to my supervisor tonight or Sunday night and tell him I have to quit or take a long leave of absence. Tonight's work is voluntary, so I don't have to go in.

Wouldn't it be funny if they suspended operations for the entire plant, laying off ALL the other workers, until my butthole gets fixed? lol!!! (Sorry, but I try to find the humor in everything. "It's better to laugh then cry.")

It looked so bad when I came home from work last night that I actually gasped, not exaggerating. I was going to take a picture of it in case I apply for disability, but it was so gross I couldn't look at it and didn't want to do it. Yes, it gets that bad.

It looked about this bad (not real pictures, drawn images):

http://collections.countway.harvard.edu/onview/files/original/669dbab926da87ad0ea111ad02be16ed.jpg

`````````````````````````````

For the second link, it looked more like the first image. Not as bad as the second image, but still pretty darn bad:

https://www.netterimages.com/images/vpv/000/000/006/6760-0550x0475.jpg

Normally it is just really puffy down there with occasional blood loss.

-Thanks for listening.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> i do hope you get some answers to your question about surgery etc but in the meantime you might want to do a board search on the subject--and/or post a separate topic about it so it will draw people's attention--that way you'll probably get more responses than just posting about it here in this thread.


The problem with posting a seperate question here is we are pretty much the only regulars who post replies here, so it would probably be only me or you replying!

...In fact I'd probably have to reply to myself!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

...sorry, Flossy--looks miserable (from the pictures) and sounds miserable, too. I had no idea they could get that bad---so sorry...

wish you could get a sit-down job somewhere.... unless that would bother your hemmies, too.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

annie7 said:


> ...sorry, Flossy--looks miserable (from the pictures) and sounds miserable, too. I had no idea they could get that bad---so sorry...
> 
> wish you could get a sit-down job somewhere.... unless that would bother your hemmies, too.


Sitting down is better than standing up all night for the condition.

I just gotta get this taken care of.

'In time, in time.'

At the very least at least I won't have to work a regular job for awhile again. I'm gonna have to find something to do for $$$$$ though, sooner or later.

You think I can get disability for this? I can't work now.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i don't know how disability works but i think it's something definitely worth looking into.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

So sorry for your problems flossy. I prayed for you. CAn u get some balm with lidocaine it? Lidocaine does wonders for me when it comes to hemmo pain.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

I think "ointment" is the right word, not balm,sorry


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Nuffa said:


> So sorry for your problems flossy. I prayed for you. CAn u get some balm with lidocaine it? Lidocaine does wonders for me when it comes to hemmo pain.


I think I'm past putting any ointments on the area, but thanks for the recommendation. I need surgery.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

I had hemmo surgery. 1,5 yrs. Later, they were back.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Nuffa said:


> I had hemmo surgery. 1,5 yrs. Later, they were back.


What was the surgery called, do you remember? There are many different kinds.

please w/b


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

It was a rubber band ligation. I am not saying it's useless. It helped a lot for many months. http://www.m.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/surgery-treat-hemorrhoids


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Nuffa said:


> It was a rubber band ligation. I am not saying it's useless. It helped a lot for many months. http://www.m.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/surgery-treat-hemorrhoids


Isn't that for internal hemorrhoids?


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

No, they were external for sure. You know that type of pain where you cant squeeze your bum cheeks because it freaking hurts so bad? Judging from the picture u know what i mean. Ouch!hope u get better soon.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Nuffa said:


> No, they were external for sure. You know that type of pain where you cant squeeze your bum cheeks because it freaking hurts so bad? Judging from the picture u know what i mean. Ouch!hope u get better soon.


I don't get a lot of pain from them like that at all (unless one is bleeding). When the area prolapses? Yes, that is very uncomfortable. When that happens it feels more like someone is pulling the area down there with a pair of pliers.

I'm going into work tonight and telling my supervisor that's it, I have to quit, I cannot work standing up all night anymore because I fell apart (prolapsed) two nights in a row.

I will have to sit tight (no pun intended!) for a good month or two and not work. After my medicaid kicks in I can then get an operation for either hemorrhoids/anal prolapse or both. I'm glad I have some money saved in the bank to pay my rent/bills etc. or I would be really screwed.

I really think sometimes this may be a curse of sorts from God for my past sins. I am re-reading the Bible and believe it or not, God did curse (-for lack of a better word) people with hemorrhoids. I couldn't believe it when I read it. There are different versions of what word was actually used, and my main Bible (Gideons version) uses the word hemorrhoids. Others versions use the word tumors. Still others? Emerods.

'What the Bible says about Hemorrhoids'

http://skepticsannotatedbible.com/says_about/hemorrhoids.html

'Not kidding: Worst hemorrhoids ever in the Bible'

http://www.wnd.com/2009/01/87050/


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Stopped - probably temporarily - drinkin' coffee today, will do so for a good week or two (my goal is to the 15th of July), just to see if my rectal prolapsing and hemorrhoids will let up a little.

Quit my job last night because of the nightly prolapsing while at work. Said goodbye to my supervisor. He lacked empathy, but whatever. I barely knew him.

Prolapsed a little bit when I went home. (It's gone now.)

....Let the good times roll! (Ha-ha!)


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

did you quit your job entirely?

this condition leaves me speechless.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Nuffa said:


> did you quit your job entirely?
> 
> this condition leaves me speechless.


Yep. Very much had to. Can't walk around work with your 'exit zone' hangin' out, now can you?

As long as it doesn't get much worse I should be able to hold on another two months (or three) until I get medicaid and can get an operation.

-I should probably start a rectal prolapse thread.

It doesn't always prolapse, just sometimes, like when I have to have a BM or I'm ....um..... breathing. lol!!! Let's just say about two or three times a day lately.

The prolasping has been a very slow process, but I guess the area down there just got weaker and weaker from chronic constipation. With my daily doses of Intestinal Formula # 1 I'm not constipated so much anymore at all, just once in awhile, but the damage to monkey butt (me) has already been done.

I'm trying to deal with it the best I can and not get all down/depressed.


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Is there no way u can have the surgery now?


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Nuffa said:


> Is there no way u can have the surgery now?


I have no insurance to help pay for it, so no, not really.

Surgery is expensive as hell here in the states. A coworker I use to work with just had surgery for a hernia. He has health insurance. His copay (what he paid) was 2 thousand dollars, the actually surgery was 20 thousand dollars. I'm gonna guess that my operation will cost at least that much, but I really don't have any idea. It would bankrupt me. I'd rather sit tight for a few months, get medicaid, then I'll be set.

I would have had health insurance at my last job if I worked there 3 more months, but obviously I couldn't because of this condition. 'Time waits for no one.'


----------



## Nuffa (Sep 12, 2014)

Ugh. That must be so painful. I feel for you.


----------



## Caarl (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your job due to this condition. I have recently been suffering from what seems to also be a combo of hemorrhoids and minor prolapse. It really is an upsetting experience to look or feel down there only to see its not the way it should be. The main thing that has helped me is being in the squat position while using the toilet and also massaging the area. Squatting has helped tremendously because my body seems to better relax the muscles down there. In doing that, i'm not putting too much pressure on my rectum so it becomes less inflamed over time. It can be hard to go without straining especially when your bms feel incomplete, but slowly over time i've learned to relax and let things slowly slide out.

When I'm having a tough week I do on occasion massage the area inside/past my rectum. I know it may be a bit tmi, but I just lube something up with aloe vera and massage the area. Over time that has also taught me to relax. I'm assuming the massaging teaches your rectum to not be so tense and also stimulates good blood flow to the area. Since I started massaging I haven't really had issues with hemorrhoids but still have problems with a minor prolapse if i try to push too hard.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, Caarl!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Nuffa said:


> Ugh. That must be so painful. I feel for you.


It's more of a tad on the horrible and completely uncomfortable side that it even happens in the first place then painful.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Thank God I quit my job..... at times I'm falling apart down there (rectal prolapse). It hit me about 4 times already today, but not real bad, but still..... and I had to have a BM every time. Thank God I didn't go to the gym! I'm safe at home, making (what else?!?) soup.

- UNTIL NEXT TIME -


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

It's been 3 or 4 days without coffee for me. Even though I only have a strong cup or two a day, I REALLY miss it! Plus being amped up for an hour or two a day makes everything more interesting, especially while on the 'Net. But I wanted to see if it lessened my hemorrhoids or not. I think it does lesson them a little bit, definitely.


----------



## Jeanne Davis (Apr 1, 2013)

A couple of small tips that might help. Go to http://www.embarrassingproblems.com/ and look up "anal itching" or "anal pain" -- there are a lot of good tips. Also warnings about using ointments and creams and (I think) witch hazel.

As for fiber, I have IBS-D and find that psyllium powder (1 tablespoon in a.m. and same in p.m.) with a good amount of fluids throughout the day helps a bit. This kind of fiber will be easy on the "D", unlike that in, say, bran muffins or humous. It is also supposed to help with constipation, as it absorbs liquid into the stool, making it softer and easier to pass. Just don't overdo the psyllium or -- like me -- you might experience bloating and gas.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Personally, I don't have any itching, nor do I use ointments or creams down there, but thanks anyhow.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

And it still makes me wonder sometimes if this is indeed a personal plague of sorts from above:

2 Chronicles 21:15

New Living Translation:

You yourself will suffer with a severe intestinal disease that will get worse each day until your bowels come out."

http://biblehub.com/2_chronicles/21-15.htm


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

really--i've never viewed any sort of disease--- cancer, ALS, heart disease, dementia, etc or bowel disease/problems --as a direct punishment from God. i just don't see things that way regardless of what these things in the Bible say--but that's me and that's just MHO....definitely NOT meaning to start a theological debate here ..i'm certainly not up to that lol...









i just think that illness and disease are a part of human life. whether we're "good" people or "bad " people, everyone at one time or another is stricken with illness or disease and eventually death.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm not saying it is definitely a direct punishment from God, but sometimes it just makes me wonder, Miss 7, especially now that I'm re-reading the Bible again.


----------

